# Boarding train with family



## Jon (May 24, 2016)

My family (me, wife, 6 kids) are taking the Amtrak from Cincinnati to Chicago (Cardinal) and then Seattle (Empire Builder)

From Cincinnati to Chicago we have 2 roomettes and 4 coach seats. From Chicago to Seattle we have 2 roomettes and a family bedroom

Most of my kids are older and are ticketed as adults.

For some reason now, I've become super worried that Amtrak is going to somehow have a problem with 2 of my older kids sharing a roomette, with my wife and another kid in the roomette next door (me and 3 kids in coach).

Anyone know if this will be a problem?

I don't know if this falls under the "unaccompanied minor policy" since we are all actually together on the train. It's my understanding that 16 and 17 year olds are allowed to go unaccompanied - do they check ID on that? Even 13-15 year olds can go "unaccompanied" but the policy doesn't read quite right since it is more geared towards a situation where the parents are not onboard the train.

We have traveled together by train once before and I can't remember if we had to show tickets / ID in the station or just to the conductor when boarding?


----------



## AG1 (May 24, 2016)

Have a good trip ! You are all set and the kids are not considered unaccompanied. Two kids in a roomette is okay. IDs are rarely checked on the train. I don't know the boarding situation in Cincinnati.


----------



## PVD (May 24, 2016)

Everything will be fine. As a courtesy, you may want to let the SCA know who to see if any problem arises. 8 people will require more than one table for meals, you may wish to "set that up" in advance, depending on the crew and how crowded/empty the trains are. If you are on time into Chicago, weather permitting, you will have a few hours to take in downtown Chicago, you can store bags at the Metropolitan Lounge at no charge (gratuity appropriate) be sure to return before the instructed hour allowing time to retrieve your belongings for boarding. If you have lots of stuff, you can use the golf cart equipped red caps, it can be a long haul to the train. A few can ride, the rest will probably have to walk. Take a look whether the roomettes are upper or lower level, the family room is downstairs. (And in the same car) Sleeper includes meals.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2016)

Thanks guys!

@PVD - We took the California Zephyr from Ohio to Denver last year so I'm aware of the logistics of having to navigate 8 people around dinner 

Last time though we were in 2 family bedrooms, so we had a girls car and a boys car. This time our roomettes are the 2 that are right next to the Family Bedroom so the plan was that it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## PVD (May 24, 2016)

Excellent, it means you also understand the Chicago setup. Enjoy!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2016)

PVD said:


> Excellent, it means you also understand the Chicago setup. Enjoy!


Right! Though I have to say that the "lounge" in Chicago was pretty weak, compared to airport lounges 

We shouldn't have too many bags as we're flying back home and are too cheap to pay checked bag fees. I think last time we just hung out in the lounge and relaxed. With a 1:48 a.m. boarding time, I'm sure some folks will go for a nap


----------



## CCC1007 (May 24, 2016)

Guest said:


> PVD said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent, it means you also understand the Chicago setup. Enjoy!
> ...


Supposedly there is a new lounge opening next month, should be much better than the old one.


----------



## PVD (May 24, 2016)

The new lounge is already under construction, and all indications are that it will be much nicer. Amtrak has suggested a June opening. Hopefully that will be 2016.


----------

